# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Βίντεο και ήχοι σε συλλογές για εκπαίδευση Καρδερίνας  στο τραγούδι

## jk21

Δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλος να το αξιολογησω σαν συλλογη με ήχους , αλλα εχει ομορφες εικονες απο τη ζωη της αγαπημενης μας καρδερινας στη φυση 

Οποιος μπορει και εχει να εξηγησει ισως σημεια του στα μελη μας , θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμο !! 



και ακομα ενα 




εδω να βαζουμε αντιστοιχα που θα βρουμε στο μελλον 


* θυμιστε μου αν υπαρχει αντιστοιχο θεμα να τα συγχωνευσουμε

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλος να το αξιολογησω σαν συλλογη με ήχους , αλλα εχει ομορφες εικονες απο τη ζωη της αγαπημενης μας καρδερινας στη φυση 
> 
> Οποιος μπορει και εχει να εξηγησει ισως σημεια του στα μελη μας , θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμο !! 
> 
> εδω να βαζουμε αντιστοιχα που θα βρουμε στο μελλον 
> 
> 
> * θυμιστε μου αν υπαρχει αντιστοιχο θεμα να τα συγχωνευσουμε


Δημήτρη, η γνώμη μου είναι ότι κακώς κάνεις και επαναφέρεις κάθε τόσο το θέμα με το κελάηδισμα.
Διότι.......1. στα βίντεο αυτά δεν είναι κελάηδισμα πουλιών άγριων στην φύση
             2. """"το μοντέλο"""" εκτροφής και διαχείρισης που θέλεις να προβάλλεις μέσω του φόρουμ είναι διαφορετικό - αντίθετο με """"το μοντέλο"""" διαχείρισης των πουλιών που εκπαιδεύονται για να τα λένε καλά (δηλ. μπαούλα, μικρά κλουβιά κλπ)
Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν, ποιος είναι ο λόγος που επανέρχεσαι κάθε τόσο στο θέμα του κελαηδίσματος αφού είσαι αντίθετος αλλά και γενικά το φόρουμ είναι αντίθετο με όλη αυτή την διαδικασία εκπαίδευσης????

----------


## jk21

το θεμα δεν ειναι ηχοι πουλιων απο τη φυση , ωστε να περιεχουν απαραιτητα τετοιους τα βιντεο που παρεθεσα 


τα βιντεο που υπαρχουν στο θεμα , διντονται στη διαθεση του καθενος να τα μεταχειριστει στο σπιτι του , με τον τροπο που θελει εκεινος .Το φορουμ δεν κανει ελεγχο στον καθενα τι κανει σπιτι του . Δεν νομιζω να ειναι απαγορευμενο  το να βαλει καποιος στα πουλια του οπως τα εχει στο κλουβι τους ,να ακουσουν τετοιους ηχους .Το τι αποτελεσματα μπορει να εχουν τροποι που το φορουμ εχει επιλεξει να μη θελει να προβαλλει , δεν νομιζω να αποκλειει οτι μπορουν να περαστουν σε μικροτερο αν θελεις βαθμο , οταν αυτοι οι ηχοι δεν ειναι ξενοι προς το γενετικης προδιαθεσης ρεπερτοριο των πουλιων , αν αυτο γινει σε ησυχο περιβαλλον ή ημισκοτεινο , οταν αυτο με επιτυχια γινεται σε καναρινια .Εστω και σε μικρο ποσοστο . Αν βαλεις το πουλι να λεει παπαδια χωρις τους τροπους που λες , ε ναι μπορει να μην το πετυχει ... Αν και ειναι υπαρκτα παραδειγματα καρδερινων σε κανονικες εκτροφες αναμικτες με καναρινια , που τα πουλια λενε οχι επιθυμητους απο τους εκτροφεις  ηχους καναρινιου ...

----------


## dimitris_patra

οκ.....εγώ την άποψή μου έγραψα.
 Ψάξε παντού και αν βρεις γαρδέλι να κελαηδάει καλά και ταυτόχρονα να βρίσκεται σε κλούβα πτήσης μαζί με άλλα γαρδέλια και γύρω γύρω καναρίνια παπαγαλάκια κλπ........να με ενημερώσεις οπωσδήποτε για να το δω και γω!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη καλα κανεις και εκφραζεις τη γνωμη σου και σιγουρα εχει καποια βαρυτητα !

Νομιζω δεν καταλαβες τι ειπα ... ανεφερα οτι οταν καρδερινες ζουνε μαζι με αλλα πουλια , σαφως επηρεαζονται απο εκεινα , σαφως αρνητικα οταν πχ ενας ηχος καναρινιου δεν ειναι επιθυμητος , πολυ περισσοτερο παπαγαλου , τοσο στα στανταρ τα επισημα , οσο και στα γουστα των εκτροφεων καρδερινας . Αυτο φανταζει και ειναι αρνητικο αλλα αυτοματα δινει ελαχιστες , αν οχι μικρες πιθανοτητες οι καρδερινες οσο επηρεαζονται σε ανοιχτο περιβαλλον απο αλλα πουλια , να μπορουν να επηρεαστουν και απο επιθυμητα ξενους ηχους πχ παπαδιτσας και σιγουρα με μεγαλυτερες πιθανοτητες απο ηχους του ιδιου ειδους με αυτες .Αλλιως αν αποκλειεις ηχος καρδερινας να επηρεαζει μια καρδερινα σε ανοιχτη εκτροφη , πως δεν αποκλειεις και φοβασαι τους ηχους του καναρινιου; Κανενας δεν ειπε οτι τα αποτελεσματα του τροπου που θεωρεις ως ρεαλιστικο , οτι ειναι τα ιδια με την εκπαιδευση σε ανοιχτο ησυχο ή και ημισκοτεινο (οπως πχ το σουρουπο ή η χαραυγη ) αλλα δεν νομιζω να μπορεις να αποκλεισεις ως ανυπαρκτα του δευτερου τροπου ...

Θα το ξαναπω ομως .. το θεμα δεν ανοιχτηκε για να συζητησει τον σωστο και επαρκη τροπο εκπαιδευσης αλλα να συγκεντρωσει ηχους που ο καθενας ας μεταχειριστει μετα οπως εκεινος νομιζει πιο σωστα

----------


## dimitris_patra

Δημήτρη ίσως δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι για να κρίνουμε και να πούμε ότι ένα πουλί είναι αξιόλογο και τα λέει καλά πρέπει εκτός από τις όποιες καλές φωνές έχει να έχει και όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερες λάθος φωνές.......το ιδανικό θα ήταν να μην έχει καμία λάθος φωνή.
Δεν έχει καμιά αξία ένα πουλί που λέει 2-3 καλές φωνές και όλα τα άλλα είναι σαβούρα.
Την άποψη που έγραψα ότι κακώς επαναφέρεις το θέμα με τις φωνές, για καλό την έγραψα και ίσως δεν το κατάλαβες.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη αν θες το συζηταμε περαιτερω πηγαινοντας τη συζητηση σε παλιοτερο σχετικο θεμα . Δεν μπορω να το πω διαφορετικα ... δεν ανεβασα το θεμα για να συζητησουμε ποιος ειναι ο σωστος τροπος , ουτε ποτε υποστηριξα οτι ο τροπο εκπαιδευσης χωρις μουτιασμα , δημιουργει καρδερινες προτυπα , για να ικανοποιουν εμπειρα αυτια και να κατεβαινουν σε διαγωνισμους .Για εναν απειρο σαν και μενα , σιγουρα θα δινει περισσοτερα σε ενα πουλι που εχει γεννηθει σε εκτροφη και οχι στη φυση και τους ηχους της και δεν ακουσε ποτε πιασμενο πουλι δασκαλο  για να παρει απο εκει ηχους . Ομως εδω δε εχουμε ενα θεμα που ξανασυζηταει αυτο που ηδη εχει συζητηθει .Εγινε για να συγκεντρωνει ηχους απο οποιον θελει να ανεβασει και ας τους κανει ο καθενας οτι θελει .Αυτο δεν βρισκω που ειναι κακο.Δεν ανεφερα πουθενα ανοιγοντας το θεμα ποιος ειναι σωστος τροπος εκπαιδευσης και ποιος οχι .Εβαλα δυο βιντεο και αυτο που ανεφερα για τη φυση , μαλλον το παρανοησες γιατι μιλω για εικονες που υπαρχουν στο βιντεο τοποθετημενες σαν μονταζ απο το δημιουργο του 

Αν και συ εχεις τετοια βιντεο που εχεις βρει ή καποιον ηχο ανεβασμενο σε σχετικες σελιδες (ο johnrider εχει καποια σχετικη σελιδα βρει και ανεβαζει ) θα ηταν χαρα μου να μας τον βαλεις και αν θες βαλε υποσημειωση οτι ειναι αχρηστος αν  τα πουλια δεν μουτιαστουν ... 

Το ιδιο ισχυει για ολους . 

Μετα ο καθενας ας κανει χρηση οπως εκεινος νομιζει

----------


## dimitris_patra

στις εικόνες του βίντεο δεν έδωσα καμιά σημασία γιατι είναι παντελώς άσχετες με το κελάηδισμα.......
Στο έχω ξαναγράψει ότι σε λεπτομέρειες για το πως και το γιατί σχετικά με φωνές καρδερίνας δεν μπαίνω. όχι γιατί έχω και θέλω να κρατήσω μυστικά, αλλά γιατί πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι θέμα που θα πρέπει να απασχολεί τα φόρουμ όπως αυτό.
Υπάρχουν τόσα άλλα πολύ σημαντικά θέματα στο φόρουμ στα οποία εσύ έχεις να προσφέρεις τις πολύτιμες γνώσεις σου.......τι θέλεις και ανακατευεσαι σε αυτές τις σαχλαμάρες με τις φωνές.......αυτά τέλος.

----------


## dimitris_patra

υπάρχει εδώ μέσα στο φόρουμ αυτό το αρχείο ..http://www.mediafire.com/file/yi3fb7...lvestrismo.zip
το οποίο είχε βάλει ο Κώστας "Αντισυμβατικός" (καλή του ώρα εκεί που είναι). Το κοίταξε κανεις????

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι ο μονος ηχος που εχει ανεβασει ο Κωστας *Φωνές απο αγριοπούλια.*εφτιαξα ενα θεμα να συγκεντρωσουμε καποια για καρδερινα χωρις πολλες συζητησεις για να ειναι αμεσα ευρεσιμα και ας εχουν ξαναμπει σε αυτη την παρεα .Σιγουρα αρκετοι θα το εχουν δει

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Σιγουρα αρκετοι θα το εχουν δει


 μακάρι γιατί είναι ότι καλύτερο εχω δει ως τώρα......πάνω στο ισπανικό πρότυπο γιατί εδώ δασκαλευουν με άλλο πρότυπο.

----------


## MacGyver

Αρχίσαμε να ακούμε διάφορα....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA1tGnm-uq4

Δεν πάμε για διαγωνισμούς, απλά να ευχαριστιέται το αυτί μας....

Κάθε σχόλιο ευπρόσδεκτο

----------

